# How Large Do Elongatus Get



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

was wondering how large elongatus get you always see rhoms and reds in picture anyone have a large elongatus if so lets see a picture or do they even get very big


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Up to 12", but typically around 9" in home aquariums...

They typically look smaller because they arent as "tall" as reds or rhoms


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

mine are about 7 inchs would like to see a picture of one in the wild if anyone out there has one


----------

